# The Zombie Dance



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

My partner Shane creates music amongst a host of other things, and wanted to pass this link along in case anyone might be interested in using this piece of music. If you think you might have a use for it - send me a message with your email address and we can arrange to send you the track. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/eyes-of-fire-media%2Fzombie-dance


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very cool music Maree! I love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The man has some talent However, I was so bummed that there was not an attached video showing rotting corpses boogying to this lovely piece of music:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

It definitely brings Zombies to mind. Nice work


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

He is a pretty talented dude!


----------

